# Predator Hunting with a handgun?



## El Gato Loco

Have any of you guys hunted predators with a handgun? I just picked up a Glock 20 (10mm) and am dying to get out and try coyote hunting with it. Just wondering if anyone else has tried or considered hunting predators with a handgun.

Thanks!


----------



## CO204yoter

i used to chase them back in AZ with a 1911 .45 and what a rush


----------



## youngdon

I've done it but I have a 14" barreled T/C contender in 7-30 Waters, I shoot 110gr sierra's. It works pretty good.


----------



## ebbs

You're a little off, Don. I think what Chris meant to say was, "Does anyone have any experience hunting coyotes GANGSTA style?"


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> You're a little off, Don. I think what Chris meant to say was, "Does anyone have any experience hunting coyotes GANGSTA style?"


LOL! Not quite. I just put a 6" barrel on order for the Glock. Oh, and i'll be holding my gun upright, without the "gangsta lean".


----------



## IPC

If any of you have ever seen the movie "Date Night" with Steve Carrel and Tina Fey, you might remember the line "KILL SHOT!". They shared the belief that a man pointing a gun at you wasn't serious until he turned it sideways... then he was preparing to kill you. LOL! I can't look at my pistol on the night stand without remembering them screaming "KILL SHOT!".

Anyway, I can't imagine consistantly killing coyotes with a 1911 framed handgun. I have been playing with a couple encore's lately and I'm hoping to pistol whip my first coyote next month.


----------



## youngdon

What calibers do you have there Jason?


----------



## IPC

I have a 44magnum there in the walnut grips... 204 in the custom grips. The 44mag is deer legal in Indiana, the .204 is my newest addition.

Truth be told the 44mag would make a decent calling rig due to the power and medium-range accuracy. The recoil is a little harsh from the magnum though, and the .204 has a much better feel/balance for calling situations due to the grips and scope. Target aquisition is definately the biggest problem I have with critters when I'm carrying the pistol. I feel best with the 204 at 75-150 yards. I prefer 50-75 yard targets with the 44mag.

Here are a couple 75 yard, 3-shot, groups out of the 44mag.


----------



## youngdon

I hear you on the aquisition part, the long eye relief scopes can be rather difficult at first especially if you have a high power. I also have a .44mag on the contender frame and there is no guessing if it went off. I notice you have the carbine stock also, do you have a barrel for it? Good luck on your quest to take one with the pistol, keep us posted please. Nice shooting with that .44, certainly groups well enough to do the job.


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> You're a little off, Don. I think what Chris meant to say was, "Does anyone have any experience hunting coyotes GANGSTA style?"


 I see him now in his wife beater and do rag and baggies, sittin on stand callin YO YO YO all you yotays gits ova hea.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> I see him now in his wife beater and do rag and baggies, sittin on stand callin YO YO YO all you yotays gits ova hea.


HAHAHAHAHA! I think I just woke up the whole family!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I need to look at doing more with my encore. Have a stainless PH frame and a 50 cal black powder barrel, and 30.06 barrel too. I am ignorant for the most part though. I know i've got options, just need to take time to explore!

Keep us posted on your progress! My goal is to take a NM coyote with the 10mm by Monday of next week. Will either be the Glock, or my Colt Delta Elite. Not expecting it to be easy, and the family might have to continue the road trip without me, but I am determined to make this happen!


















Jason R. Bruce said:


> If any of you have ever seen the movie "Date Night" with Steve Carrel and Tina Fey, you might remember the line "KILL SHOT!". They shared the belief that a man pointing a gun at you wasn't serious until he turned it sideways... then he was preparing to kill you. LOL! I can't look at my pistol on the night stand without remembering them screaming "KILL SHOT!".
> 
> Anyway, I can't imagine consistantly killing coyotes with a 1911 framed handgun. I have been playing with a couple encore's lately and I'm hoping to pistol whip my first coyote next month.


----------



## wilded

I have killed a lot of feral hogs, javalina and raccoons with pistols, but find coyotes, fox and bobcat hard enough to keep from educating with a rifle or shotgun. There is a lot going on when I call in a predator and it doesn't leave much time for lining up the sights of a pistol. Much of my calling is done at night and that makes it even harder to pull out the handguns. In my area if you educate a predator you will have to trap that individual to get rid of it as most of our coyotes are hunted to hard to come back in to a call a second time so I can not risk missing one with a handgun.


----------



## IPC

Chris, I think you'll find a massive difference in bullet effectiveness when shooting a 22# coyote at 30 yards versus a 200# man at 10 feet. Bullet flight and accuracy is one thing but penetration and expansion are probably going to cause you some headaches. It can certainly be done. I have killed coyotes with a variety of weapons including 40S&W and 22Mag pistols _(never carried them in hunting situations though)._ Not two months ago I watched a coyote rolled by a 45acp only to get up and trot off.

The performance of personal protection pistols is too inconsistant and quite frankly inadequate for predator calling in my opinion. I'd save myself some frustration and some coyotes an infection by developing that Encore into a calling rig.


----------



## BivyHunter

I'm hoping to hunt with a 41 mag Ruger NM Blackhawk soon. I've been working up some handloads and will be setting out to find some yotes here in the next week or two. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## prairiewolf

I plan on trying one of my 44 mags this coming year, just for fun because I plan on keeping all the pelts so I will be mainly using a .223 or .204. I guess I could try my .460 mag with the scope its good to 200yds.


----------



## knapper

I have several Contender barrels and frames which range from 22 lr to 45-70 and have taken game with several of them. I would have to use my 6.5 tcu barrels for the long range shots. I have gone back to using a rifle because I want to take some game and fill the freezer. My first black bear was with the 45-70 using a 435 gr. cast bullet.


----------



## Weasel

umm......42 years ago I smacked one with a 357 mag.










hahahahahaha......I guess I should take a handgun more often?

Actually, this was supposed to be a pre-contest scouting trip. Normally we wouldn't shoot anything until the contest. This young of the year coyote charged us and my partner MADE me shoot it. That's why we didn't use a shotgun or rifle.


----------



## Antlerz22

Silly yote when will they learn--dont bring a toothy attitude to a gun fight!!


----------



## JLowe69

I use a Savage Stryker, chambered in .243win for all I can legally/ethically hunt with it. To me using a "rifle cartridge" handgun is kinda like using a muzzle loader, a bit more challenging but still far more productive than trying to use my bow.


----------



## Jonbnks

I was out hunting early turkey season with my bow and I had a rottweiler come down the trail. She stopped within 10 yards of my blind, but she didn't realize I was there. I was able to scare her off. Sure made me wish for my pistol then. Now I never go out without a gun. I'm hoping I'll have a really stupid coyote come by and give me a chance.


----------



## Beets

I always carry my sig 40 cal regardless what I am hunting. And always thought if I can have a yote or fox were I feel comfortable to get a good shot I will.


----------



## poe

I think it would be a lot of fun but its not legal here. Only place we are allowed to shoot handguns is a certified gun range. If I get my ristricted lic and get a hand gun Im not even allowed to shoot it at my farm. Yep its stupid.


----------



## mrmarkham

I did some calling during a handgun only javelina hunt in Arizona this spring. Called in four foxes. Brought one down with .357 Blackhawk. Shot it clean through the long way, from chest to tail, broadside there would have been some serious fur damage.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D.

youngdon said:


> I hear you on the aquisition part, the long eye relief scopes can be rather difficult at first especially if you have a high power.


I use rifle scopes on my .223 & K-Hornet T/C pistols....Just pegged a whistle pig the other day @ 175yds w/ the K.... As long as I realize that I need to back off just a tad to keep from getting scope-eye.. Works out pretty well when I'm shooting off of stix...

I got the idea from an article that I read about long-range prairie dog pistol hunting... Those guys were using 7mm Dakota (pretty big boom stick) w/ 20x Leupold rifle scopes... All I have to do is acquire the target & back off some...I got used to not having a full sight picture (which is a must if I want to keep from getting smacked on the noggin)...

The price of a high-power rifle scope is much less than a 3-12X AO Burris pistol scope....Using a 6-24X50mm on my .223


----------



## youngdon

mrmarkham said:


> I did some calling during a handgun only javelina hunt in Arizona this spring. Called in four foxes. Brought one down with .357 Blackhawk. Shot it clean through the long way, from chest to tail, broadside there would have been some serious fur damage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Welcome to the forum mrmarkham.

lol Yeah a 357 will destroy a fox, a 22 or 17 rimfire is about tops for fox if you want to save fur IMO


----------



## glenway

Scotty D. said:


> I use rifle scopes on my .223 & K-Hornet T/C pistols....Just pegged a whistle pig the other day @ 175yds w/ the K.... As long as I realize that I need to back off just a tad to keep from getting scope-eye.. Works out pretty well when I'm shooting off of stix...
> 
> I got the idea from an article that I read about long-range prairie dog pistol hunting... Those guys were using 7mm Dakota (pretty big boom stick) w/ 20x Leupold rifle scopes... All I have to do is acquire the target & back off some...I got used to not having a full sight picture (which is a must if I want to keep from getting smacked on the noggin)...
> 
> The price of a high-power rifle scope is much less than a 3-12X AO Burris pistol scope....Using a 6-24X50mm on my .223


I have a rifle scope on my T/C Contender .22 long rifle barrel, but have a long-eye relief scope on my .223 barrel. Wouldn't think recoil would be that much of an issue. I also use an EOTech holographic sight on a .45/70 barrel and appreciate the unlimited eye relief.

My longest bull's eye on a chuck was at 189 yards with the .223's 14-inch factory barrel.

No open sights for me when hunting with a pistol. My eyes aren't good enough anymore.


----------



## Scotty D.

glenway said:


> I have a rifle scope on my T/C Contender .22 long rifle barrel, but have a long-eye relief scope on my .223 barrel. Wouldn't think recoil would be that much of an issue.


I use a very loose grip when shooting my tc pistols--except for my .444Marlin.... The .223 has jumped back & bumped my eye a couple times...Not so much recoil as muzzle jump, rocks back in an arc from the stix...


----------



## JLowe69

I prefer a loose grip too Scotty, thats why I like the pistol scopes. I got mine on Optics planet for way less than retail. Originally my Styker had a Burris on it but I had issues with that scope and went with a Bushnell Trophy series handgun, MSRP about 1/3 of the Burris, but way better scope for me on that firearm. Its really not even an issue of scope eye for me, its more flinching to avoid it. lol Glenway, I'm unfortunately unable to use sights due to my eyes as well so, everything gets some kind of optics, other than my daily carry, and my scatter guns.


----------



## Savage89

I would think that whatever handgun you use should have a barrel long enough to make an accurate shot at the needed range. If you can get a coyote to within 30 to 50 yards then a standard pistol woodwork. Farther than that and I'd go for the T/C encore.


----------



## Tubby

Jason R. Bruce said:


> Anyway, I can't imagine consistantly killing coyotes with a 1911 framed handgun.


I've killed several coyotes with my 10mm commander 1911. I built it myself and handload the ammo. 155gr XTP at 1450fps or a 180gr LFP at 1300fps does a number on them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tubby said:


> I've killed several coyotes with my 10mm commander 1911. I built it myself and handload the ammo. 155gr XTP at 1450fps or a 180gr LFP at 1300fps does a number on them.


That sounds like a nice gun do you have a pic. of it?


----------



## Savage250

I've been itching to try my KEL-TEC PLR-16 out its a long range pistol with a 4x32 scope on it and shoots a 223. It's real accurate withinn 100yrds, I've had it shooting a 4" group at 160. But I keep my 250 handy for the long range shots


----------



## JLowe69

How long have you had your Kel-tec Savage, and is there anything about it you don't like? I've checked out the rifle version and it seems like quite a bit of gun for the money.


----------



## Savage250

To be honest I love the gun it has been great, I have noticed shooting about 100 or so rounds of the cheap corrosive ammo will cause a jam or two when rapidly shooting but I tear mine down every time I shoot and give it a good cleaning and its good to go. It's gas piston operated which in my opinion is a little more reliable then the buffer AR style and about half the price of an AR. The tear down is extremely simple, the SU-16 which your are referring to is almost identical except for the longer barrel and butt stock and they except any AR magazine and muzzle break or flash suppressor. I think you would be happy with one, I'm looking forward to trying it out on some yotes here soon


----------



## Savage250

I've had mine for about 6 months now but have shot my buddy's quite a few times in the past and always wanted one but they were hard to find around here and always on back order threw KEL-TEC it seemed like, there are quite a few accessories out there for them to


----------



## JLowe69

I really like the built in bi-pod and mag holders as well. Thanks for the info. There is a shop here that usually has a couple, but he is the only place I've found that seems to be able to keep 'em in stock. That could be at least partially due to his personality keeping folks away though. lol He's never had one of the pistol versions while I've been there, but he gets the rifles by the crate. If I recall correctly he said he saves about $100. a piece ordering that way, and you get a half dozen plus a nice wood box that I've yet to be able to talk him out of even one. Oh, here is a pic of my Styker. Do you have one handy of your Kel-tec?


----------



## Savage250

I'll have to load them on the computer from my phone, I was hoping there was a way to upload them on here from my phone it would be a lot easier.


----------



## JLowe69

Check around, I know there is, I just don't know how. I just got so I can do 'em from my computer. Obviously not that well though sense I posted two of the same pic. lol


----------



## Savage250

Lol yeah I'm not the most computer inclined either. I'm uploading pics now on the computer and hopefully I'll get them on here soon


----------



## Savage250

My PLR-16 & Savage 22-250


----------



## Savage250

Ive since removed the virtical foregrip due to it being illegal.


----------



## JLowe69

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Just for giggles, why is the vertical forearm illegal? Oh, and for the record the shop here that carries them always has the "sand" color versions like your mag, that may be part of the availability issues.


----------



## Savage250

One of those nice laws the ATF came up with, since it is considered a long range pistol adding a virtical foregrip makes it illegal but a horizontal foregrip is legal. The only way around it is to apply for the permit and pay $200. I think I'll just put a horizontal grip on


----------



## Tubby

azpredator said:


> That sounds like a nice gun do you have a pic. of it?


Holster wear is from this gun being my carry gun. It's not a showpiece safe queen, it's a working gun that I run hard, shoot often, and has its "character" marks. I shoot this gun more than my .22 rifle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great pic Tubby. Nice looking pistol...


----------

